# Changing Tyres



## lanzaron (Jan 28, 2010)

Could anybody please help / advise re changing tyres on our ARTO 69 G
Our van is 6 years old but only covered 7000 miles should the tyres be changed? how do we know if they should be changed as we only purchased our van recently.Any markings on the tyres to look for or should the last MOT have raised this issue if there is one.Thanks in advance.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Try this http://www.tyresafe.org/data/files/motorhome 08.pdf.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If the tyres are 6 years old I would think about changing them, I changed all of mine at 7 years old and some would say that is not soon enough.
I cannot get chasper's link to work but there is a download on the same site >here<

peedee


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

There will be a date code on the tyres near to the DOT rating numbers consisting of a 4 fig code. First 2 figs are the week no (1-52) and the second 2 ate the year so 3406 equals week 34 of 2006. It may be that previous owners have already changed them so its worth a look. i would change every 5 years. Look at the sidewalls for signs of small hairline cracks.

Phill


----------

